# SO....um....I melted my stick blender....



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I finally soaped the bottle of Kraven's Confection Loki I had. It's about half Vanilla and half Vodka. Next time I soap something like this HOW do I avoid the part where I thought I blew up the kitchen and screamed for everyone to evacuate the house???? (They stood outside at 2am for 45 mins. Apparently it was quite chilly)

It got really REALLY hot. Warped the living daylights outta my stick blender (looks like an inside out contact now). It took forever to trace and then suddenly turned into puppy maconium. I swear it was the exact color and consistency of used tractor hydrolic oil. It faded in the mold over night to a nice shade, but OMG I want to avoid the smoke nexttime. That was scary!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Half Vodka????? Maybe you should have cooked the alcohol out?


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder if it would have helped if Id *chilled* it. grin. I never had a problem with this happening when I make beer soap. 

It sure was surprising!!!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your experience!!! Yes always freeze your wine and Liquor and make sure your beer is flat- 
Though after a few days go by I am sure you will be laughing at this experience 
Happy Soaping!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Grin. Im laughing at it now, but then Im a very giggly person. My uncle says Hungarians laugh at hardships or theyd have nothing to laugh at! giggle.

I didnt know you could freeze alcohol. I thought it wouldn't freeze. Ive never heard about letting your veer go flat. How long does THAT take??? Do the same with soda????


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only used beer and I do let it go flat. You can just leave it open for a few days or if in a hurry bring it to a boil and let it cool. You like to live dangerously I see. LOL Or maybe it's just another soaping myth.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I always was a "learn by doing" sort of gal. I HAD read one post "Never soap beer" but I never read WHY.

I think I'll feel safer when Im not doing this in the kitchen anymore. Then it wont matter what it does so much.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think you can freeze liquor now that I am thinking about it lol -I blame lack of sleep and the brain fart process had kicked in. I would have to look that one up, but wine will freeze ( I love wine soaps) hehehe 
As for making my beer flat i just pop the top and let it sit for a few days (put something over the top so flys don't get in) 

I soap in the kitchen  Some day right  anyway when doing something new to my lye I go out on the back porch to add and let it smoke away ) 

Happy Soaping


----------



## NavyWife53108 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just have to ask....

Beer soap? You want to wash and THEN smell like alcohol? lol I'm confused!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

NavyWife53108 said:


> I just have to ask....
> 
> Beer soap? You want to wash and THEN smell like alcohol? lol I'm confused!


Women use to wash their hair in beer...so why not!?! lol!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw a website this morning how bathing in beer has been a spa treatment for thousands of years. giggle

Honestly WHAT kilted Scotsman can pass up buying Guinness soap???


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The smell of the beer does not come through......*maybe* just a tiny hint of the hops. I've heard of hair washing with beer long ago.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Beer soaps are fun (for me anyway) I have yet to have a beer type smell(of course I scent it up a bit  ) 
I recommend to at least try it just once and see if you like it or not- I think I'm going to try to mix beer and goats milk next just to try something different


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beer does freeze, anyway. I've got some in ice cube trays in the freezer right now.  Beer soap is happening soon (probably 50/50 with GM).


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

COOL!!!! I LOVE learning!!!!! YEAHHHHHHH grin


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I am laughing so hard!! And seems like back in 9th grade I used to buy Body On Tap shampoo I think it was called...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

So I have this partial bottle of wine in the fridge from making Chicken Curry Monday night... now you have me thinking....


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Just remember to freeze it if you are going to soap it 
Lynn


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol Will do. I think I am going to have to do the beer soap though for my son... :lol I was telling him about it and he was finding me *interesting*.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

lol beer soap is fun and a fav for guys


----------

